# New 2011 301Bq First Camping Trip



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

After staring at the new trailer for 2 weeks in the driveway we were finally able to take it for its first camping trip last week. We upgraded from a 25 ft Sunnybrook with no slideouts. The 301 had so much space it felt like we were taking the whole house with us. We travel with 3 dogs of various sizes and they had to sleep on the sofa (on beds) cause there wasnt' enough floor space for the GSP to turn around. Too bad, they now have to return to the floor in this trailer! Love the bedroom and all the storage - so much some of it remains empty. I do miss the nightstands, outlets near the dinette and 2nd one in the kitchen the other trailer had. Plus, the other trailer due to lay out had a bathroom twice the size of this one. The bathroom is rather shall we say "cozy" in the 301. Other than that, we won't look back. We were a bit concerned about the tow vehicle as we can't upgrade until next year. So we will keep our trips short for now. Chevy Silverado K1500 crew cab 4.3L Added airbags & HD shocks in the back and it pulled the trailer great! In fact, got better gas mileage with this trailer than the smaller one!I love this layout. The "boys" can't wait for hunting season this year. No more hugs and pivots to get around. They are already talkiing about the WII tournaments they can have between hunts with the outside TV setup. Any hints, tipps, tricks with the 301BQ? Happy Camping!
Dan & Gail


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gambn said:


> After staring at the new trailer for 2 weeks in the driveway we were finally able to take it for its first camping trip last week. We upgraded from a 25 ft Sunnybrook with no slideouts. The 301 had so much space it felt like we were taking the whole house with us. We travel with 3 dogs of various sizes and they had to sleep on the sofa (on beds) cause there wasnt' enough floor space for the GSP to turn around. Too bad, they now have to return to the floor in this trailer! Love the bedroom and all the storage - so much some of it remains empty. I do miss the nightstands, outlets near the dinette and 2nd one in the kitchen the other trailer had. Plus, the other trailer due to lay out had a bathroom twice the size of this one. The bathroom is rather shall we say "cozy" in the 301. Other than that, we won't look back. We were a bit concerned about the tow vehicle as we can't upgrade until next year. So we will keep our trips short for now. Chevy Silverado K1500 crew cab 4.3L Added airbags & HD shocks in the back and it pulled the trailer great! In fact, got better gas mileage with this trailer than the smaller one!I love this layout. The "boys" can't wait for hunting season this year. No more hugs and pivots to get around. They are already talkiing about the WII tournaments they can have between hunts with the outside TV setup. Any hints, tipps, tricks with the 301BQ? Happy Camping!
> Dan & Gail


The only "trick" I use with ours is to have the trailer leaning toward the door side a bit when you first arrive. Then when you slide out both of the LARGE slides, it will level out. If you start with the trailer level, it will end up tipping to the slide side once you slide both slides out.

Feel free to check out my 301BQ mods by click on the link below my sig below.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> After staring at the new trailer for 2 weeks in the driveway we were finally able to take it for its first camping trip last week. We upgraded from a 25 ft Sunnybrook with no slideouts. The 301 had so much space it felt like we were taking the whole house with us. We travel with 3 dogs of various sizes and they had to sleep on the sofa (on beds) cause there wasnt' enough floor space for the GSP to turn around. Too bad, they now have to return to the floor in this trailer! Love the bedroom and all the storage - so much some of it remains empty. I do miss the nightstands, outlets near the dinette and 2nd one in the kitchen the other trailer had. Plus, the other trailer due to lay out had a bathroom twice the size of this one. The bathroom is rather shall we say "cozy" in the 301. Other than that, we won't look back. We were a bit concerned about the tow vehicle as we can't upgrade until next year. So we will keep our trips short for now. Chevy Silverado K1500 crew cab 4.3L Added airbags & HD shocks in the back and it pulled the trailer great! In fact, got better gas mileage with this trailer than the smaller one!I love this layout. The "boys" can't wait for hunting season this year. No more hugs and pivots to get around. They are already talkiing about the WII tournaments they can have between hunts with the outside TV setup. Any hints, tipps, tricks with the 301BQ? Happy Camping!
> Dan & Gail


The only "trick" I use with ours is to have the trailer leaning toward the door side a bit when you first arrive. Then when you slide out both of the LARGE slides, it will level out. If you start with the trailer level, it will end up tipping to the slide side once you slide both slides out.

Feel free to check out my 301BQ mods by click on the link below my sig below.
[/quote]

congrats on the new trailer!!!

Jim - I dont see the drawer mod in your pictures yet


----------



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

Great advice! It was a bit easier leveling a short trailer with no slideouts.


----------



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

[Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Jim - I dont see the drawer mod in your pictures yet


Things are crazy around here...went to Prague/Warsaw/London...home for 3 days...then off to Hawaii for 10 days....home for 3 and off to DC for 5 days...home for 4 days...off to vacation home in Sunriver Oregon...get home....leave for NY...back today...off on Friday for 2 weeks of camping.

Whew!!!!

I still have the solar panel stuff in the box it arrived in. I need a vacation to get my Outback ready for vacation.


----------

